# Roma-Juventus 1-0



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Sabato 16 febbraio ore 20:45, sesta giornata di ritorno della Serie A 2012/2013.


Arbitro: Rocchi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

X


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> X



Magari, ma la Juve vince facile secondo me.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Febbraio 2013)

Anche secondo me x... la romma viene da una luna serie negativa. La rube contro il Celtic ha dato tantissimo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me x... la romma viene da una luna serie negativa. La rube contro il Celtic ha dato tantissimo...


Esatto, son le due motivazioni che mi spingono a pensare all'X. La Roma non può perdere in eterno, da quando hanno vinto con noi non ne hanno vinta più una e la Juve soffre sempre tantissimo gli impegni infrasettimanali.


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2013)

La Roma è allo sbando più totale, ma sono certo che risorgeranno magicamente contro di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma è allo sbando più totale, ma sono certo che risorgeranno magicamente contro di noi.


Ne sono convinto, se avessero mostrato segni di ripresa in una qualsiasi giornata passata, con voi avrebbero perso al 100% ma vengono da un periodo nerissimo, quindi credo che anche un pareggio ve lo strapperanno. Il Napoli d'altronde deve accorciare di nuovo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma è allo sbando più totale, ma sono certo che risorgeranno magicamente contro di noi.



....ci credo poco, se fate il primo gol voi la Roma crolla secondo me.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Febbraio 2013)

Stavolta mi attrezzo col pallottoliere


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il solito 4-0 per la juve.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Febbraio 2013)

Come sempre affrontano l'avversario nel loro migliore momento. Sfiga gobba


----------



## pennyhill (14 Febbraio 2013)

15' 1-0 Totti (rig.)
86' 1-1 Anelka
89' 1-2 Anelka
93' 1-3 Anelka


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2013)

Attenzione.... attenzione. Mi aspetto il colpaccio qui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2013)

DEVE vincere la Roma su...non hanno nemmeno Marchisio


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Se avessero vinto con la Samp sarei stato molto più tranquillo perchè a quel punto una sconfitta contro di noi l'avrebbero accettata meno malvolentieri. Comunque mi scoccerebbe parecchio perdere punti con questa Rometta.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Per me finisce 1-3.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Roma (3-4-2-1): Stekelenburg; Piris, Burdisso, Marquinhos; Torosidis, De Rossi, Pjanic, Marquinho; Lamela, Totti; Osvaldo.

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Caceres; Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Pirlo, Pogba, Asamoah; Matri, Vucinic.

Roma data con una difesa a 3, ma con Piris ci credo poco, più facile un 4-3-3.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ho vinto 50 euro con una scommessina sulla serie B, tutti buttati sul 2 secco.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non potrò vederla tutta ma gufero' per quel che posso. Ci credo poco ovviamente, differenza cosmica tra le due.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

Dallo spogliatoio della Roma

"Diamoci una mano, daje, siamo la Roma"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

dai sta iniziando Forza Roma!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Matri comunque è 100 volte meglio di quell'inutile Pazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

la Roma e partita bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Cacares comunque è davvero un buon giocatore, al posto di sappazata sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

la juve ha preso il pallino.

solo noi potevamo perdere contro sti cessi


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

lol come saltella pirlo


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Pirlo sembra rotto, ovviamente niente di che.


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Febbraio 2013)

sembra un taglio, quindi una medicata e via


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque la preparazione fatta da parrucchino sta avendo i suoi frutti a gennaio sembravano "zombi"..ora sono un treno sembrano dopati eppure hanno giocato martedi. Vorrei sapere la preparazione della parrucca


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

lamela il fenomeno solo contro di noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

finito primo tempo 0-0


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> lamela il fenomeno solo contro di noi



Pare Bojan 2.0, le giocate decisive le canna tutte.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Andreazzoli è un innovatore, comunque. Ad avercene di allenatori così


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

La roma sta aspettando noi per la stagione della vita ovviamente


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cacares comunque è davvero un buon giocatore, al posto di sappazata sarebbe tanta roba



paradossalmente hanno lo stesso, identico, problema.

grande tecnica, fisico e talento ma amnesie a gogo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2013)

Stima per Totti,almeno c'ha provato a spaccare Pirla.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> paradossalmente hanno lo stesso, identico, problema.
> 
> grande tecnica, fisico e talento ma amnesie a gogo.



Bah gioca pochissimo visto che Barzagli, Bonucci e chiellini sono i titolarissimi. E nelle poche volte che gioca fa molto bene, contro il Celtic fece un partitone.

Zapata è un cesso niente a che fare con cacares, zapata gioca titolare ma fa sempre danni SEMPRE...le ultime contro cagliari e parma


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

osvaldo


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto è scarso Osvaldo


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2013)

Sembra essersi svegliata sta partita


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

La Roma spreca troppo, classico momento in cui la Juve piazza il gol dal nulla.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia che gol! Grandissimo Totti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

bombaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

gol Totti.


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Gol MERAVIGLIOSO di Totti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa era un missile?


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Febbraio 2013)

Che bomba


----------



## smallball (16 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia er pupone che missile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Bene così, se prima era in dubbio che finisse X, adesso siamo sicuri che finirà X.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Febbraio 2013)

Che tiro


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Francé


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

La madonna


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene così, se prima era in dubbio che finisse X, adesso siamo sicuri che finirà X.



Probabilmente Buffon o Padoin al 95°.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Buffon o Padoin al 95°.


La Juve segnerà sicuramente, il problema è che adesso segnerà per il pareggio, prima avrebbe segnato per la vittoria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

lamela fenomeno solo contro di noi


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

Che scandalo De Rossi


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non ci credo, stanno regalando il pari alla Juve


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

De Rossi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Se la Juve perde stasera, il Napoli li sorpassa al San Paolo per poi crollare successivamente.


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

ma pperche' non mettono il toppleier quagliarella? lol


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

segna anelka


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Lamela potenzialmente è un top 10 però ogni tanto esagera con sti tocchetti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Stanno servendo su un piatto d'argento il pareggio alla Juve.


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

giovinco un fenomeno come sempre eh


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Pirlo può chiamare fallo 20 secondi dopo e glielo danno, pazzesco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> giovinco un fenomeno come sempre eh



ovvio e piu forte del faraone [cit gobbi dopo il gol di giovinco in coppa italia contro il Cagliari.]


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

ma padoin a che serve? rotfl


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

looooooool giovinco


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2013)

11 milioni per sto nanerottolo ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

11 milioni per sto nanerottolo ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

11 milioni per sto nanerottolo ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

11 milioni per sto nanerottolo ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Giovinco è un mezzo giocatore, ha avuto l'opportunità di sbocciare in questa Juve e niente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Siamo in zona Juve, occhio che arriva l'1-1


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissima Roma stasera. Poteva vincere con 3 gol di scarto


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

A protestare i migliori!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Partita finita senza che battessero il calcio d'angolo. Complotto.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Sconfitta nell'aria...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee daje si riparte 0/56


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> X


Addirittura 1 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126561 ha scritto:


> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee daje si riparte 0/56


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo a -11


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Conte dira:Totti andava espulso su fallo di Pirlo, oppure dirà e ma e colpa del calendario non si puo giocare 3 partite in sette giorni vedrete


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Attenzione.... attenzione. Mi aspetto il colpaccio qui



madò


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Partita finita senza che battessero il calcio d'angolo. Complotto.



Domani diventerà l'unico motivo per cui hanno perso.
Conte mentre commenta i replay alla Rai: sì bravo l'arbitro, ha fatto bene a fischiare la fine (con la faccia da troll).
Solite cose.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo a -11



non avessimo pareggiato a cagliari e fossimo stati a -9 devo ammettere che avrei iniziato a fare qualche viaggio mentale


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Febbraio 2013)

godooooo!!!! il corner finale è stata la ciliegina


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto scomettiamo che il Nabbule non se ne approfittera?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Addirittura 1



lol sono 58 perdo pure il conto, intanto partono di nuovo da 0


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me è colpa della concomitanza con Sanremo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tuttosport di oggi: 
Vedi l'allegato 272


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tuttosport di oggi:
> Vedi l'allegato 272



 se la sono auto tirata


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non avessimo pareggiato a cagliari e fossimo stati a -9 devo ammettere che avrei iniziato a fare qualche viaggio mentale



......finché la matematica non ci esclude.....


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

godo. 

peccato non ci sia un'avversario serio. 
possono perderne quante gliene pare e stanno sempre avanti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......finché la matematica non ci esclude.....



se va bè!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2013)

La Riomma si conferma grande squadra contro le grandi squadre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Totti: "Abbiamo vinto contro la squadra piu forte del MONDO "


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se va bè!



.....crederci non costa nulla, ma se accade.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Godo


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo un periodo durissimo noi, l'unica cosa che si può dire è che anche 11 punti (così come i 9 e poi 6 dalla Lazio) con un filotto di vittorie se riesci a portarlo a -6-7 punti rientreresti quasi nei giochi, se teniamo il passo che abbiamo da dicembre con la sola sconfitta di Roma magari.. e anche la Juve avrà partite molto difficili, la prima poteva essere questa, l'inter a Milano, la Lazio a Roma mi pare e lo scontro diretto con il Napoli al San Paolo..


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

4 sconfitte iniziano comunque ad essere tante


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

A Massimo Mauro sembra che gli è morto il gatto


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....crederci non costa nulla, ma se accade.....



bastava non perdere il derby (gol di monto annullato)e vincere col cagliari. avremmo 3 punti in più. ormai...
ma la juve non perderà molti altri punti


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un periodo durissimo noi, l'unica cosa che si può dire è che anche 11 punti (così come i 9 e poi 6 dalla Lazio) con un filotto di vittorie se riesci a portarlo a -6-7 punti rientreresti quasi nei giochi, se teniamo il passo che abbiamo da dicembre con la sola sconfitta di Roma magari.. e anche la Juve avrà partite molto difficili, la prima poteva essere questa, l'inter a Milano, la Lazio a Roma mi pare e lo scontro diretto con il Napoli al San Paolo..



non fate cosi che poi mi fate sognare per niente e finisce che mi rimane il magone perchè quasi ci avevo creduto!


----------



## Principe (16 Febbraio 2013)

Caro allegri se nn buttavi via i punti di Cagliari eravamo ancora in lotta per il titolo .... Ti ringrazio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bastava non perdere il derby (gol di monto annullato)e vincere col cagliari. avremmo 3 punti in più. ormai...
> ma la juve non perderà molti altri punti



....il campionato è ancora molto lungo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2013)

Bastava non fare 0 punti tra sampodiria, atalanta ed udine all'andata...bastava fare 6...maledetti gli inizi della tassa Allegri


----------



## Fry Rossonero (16 Febbraio 2013)

godimento puro

c'era il rosso a totti!!! godo
c'erano 5 secondi di recupero in piu!!! godo

ma pensate sono gia 4 sconfitte e l'anno scorso 0....... ma che 2 .....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Caro allegri se nn buttavi via i punti di Cagliari eravamo ancora in lotta per il titolo .... Ti ringrazio



A Cagliari alla fine il punto è guadagnato....i punti persi sono altri e non sempre per colpa di Allegri.


----------



## DannySa (16 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo buttato via molti punti comunque, non ultimi i 2 a Cagliari, metti qualche sconfitta in meno in casa ed eri lì, purtroppo le partenze ad handicap sono così, da 3 mesi a questa parte abbiamo il miglior score di tutti, avessimo fatto una cosa quasi decente i primi mesi e con l'arrivo di Balotelli ce la giocavamo consci che pur avendo problemi ovunque tra centrali non fissi e centrocampo retrogrado potevamo puntare pure allo scudetto in quello che è un anno di transizione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bastava non fare 0 punti tra sampodiria, atalanta ed udine all'andata...bastava fare 6...maledetti gli inizi della tassa Allegri



quest'anno non c'è nessuna tassa allegri..concordo per quanti riguarda gli altri 2 anni ma quest'anno sarebbe stato difficile per chiunque fare una buona partenza con una squadra rivoluzionata e priva di un trascinatore...resta sicuramente il fatto che avremmo potuto fare meglio nelle prime partite


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo buttato via molti punti comunque, non ultimi i 2 a Cagliari, metti qualche sconfitta in meno in casa ed eri lì, purtroppo le partenze ad handicap sono così, da 3 mesi a questa parte abbiamo il miglior score di tutti, avessimo fatto una cosa quasi decente i primi mesi e con l'arrivo di Balotelli ce la giocavamo consci che pur avendo problemi ovunque tra centrali non fissi e centrocampo retrogrado potevamo puntare pure allo scudetto in quello che è un anno di transizione.



Hai detto bene, sarà un anno di transizione. Il prossimo anno potremo dire la nostra, almeno in Italia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Massimo Mauro sembra che gli è morto il gatto


quello sulla testa di conte si


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;126605 ha scritto:


> quello sulla testa di conte si



Pure Mauro c'ha il parrucchino!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non avessimo pareggiato a cagliari e fossimo stati a -9 devo ammettere che avrei iniziato a fare qualche viaggio mentale



già...ora è impossibile


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> quest'anno non c'è nessuna tassa allegri..concordo per quanti riguarda gli altri 2 anni ma quest'anno sarebbe stato difficile per chiunque fare una buona partenza con una squadra rivoluzionata e priva di un trascinatore...resta sicuramente il fatto che avremmo potuto fare meglio nelle prime partite



....siamo nel campo delle ipotesi, avremmo potuto far meglio noi ma chi avrebbe previsto tanta mediocrità delle altre e diversi passi falsi della Juventus?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (16 Febbraio 2013)

che gol Totti!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un periodo durissimo noi, l'unica cosa che si può dire è che anche 11 punti (così come i 9 e poi 6 dalla Lazio) con un filotto di vittorie se riesci a portarlo a -6-7 punti rientreresti quasi nei giochi, se teniamo il passo che abbiamo da dicembre con la sola sconfitta di Roma magari.. e anche la Juve avrà partite molto difficili, la prima poteva essere questa, l'inter a Milano, la Lazio a Roma mi pare e lo scontro diretto con il Napoli al San Paolo..



dimentichi la più importante Juve-Milan...cmq una tra Fiorentina e Roma la dovevano perdere e l'hanno persa


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

ma massimo mauro non tifa mica anche napoli ? 

cmq vada, a lui va bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

ah cmq c'era pure un rigore per la Roma...mancava poco che gli rompeva il braccio a Lichstainer


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Nivre (16 Febbraio 2013)

Nonostante le quattro sconfitte i ladrones sono ancora primi. Campionato alquanto mediocre


----------



## prd7 (16 Febbraio 2013)

E questi potrebbero vincere la champions? Ma dai, sono un accozzaglia di mediocri, tranne i 2-3 soliti noti.


----------



## robs91 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Vittoria meritata della Roma.
Lamela mi piace tanto,davvero bravo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> E questi potrebbero vincere la champions? Ma dai, sono un accozzaglia di mediocri, tranne i 2-3 soliti noti.



La champions l'hanno già vinta secondo il 95% del forum(grattatevi gobbins).....


----------



## Fry Rossonero (16 Febbraio 2013)

in diretta dalla conferenzissima stampa Conde si lamenta del *calendario*!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma conde parla dello stesso calendario che ci sottopose a juve-catania-barcellona-roma in 10 giorni l'anno scorso?


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ho vinto 50 euro con una scommessina sulla serie B, tutti buttati sul 2 secco.



Pazzesco, potrei far vincere il mondiale a Massa.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, potrei far vincere il mondiale a Massa.



Diventeresti ricco.....


----------



## DR_1 (17 Febbraio 2013)

E' da Novembre penso (come minimo) che non giochiamo con la formazione titolare. Vuoi per injuries, vuoi per diffide o altro ma non siamo mai al completo, sempre con i tappabuchi. L'assenza di quel fabbro del Chiello purtroppo pesa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Questa è la conferma che l'anno scorso lo scudetto vinto dalla Juve è stato un caso di rara fortuna e dettato dall'impegno solo in campionato

L'anno scorso con la Juve a questo ritmo, avremmo vinto ad Aprile il campionato (giustamente)


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Conte invece di lamentarsi del calendario pensi a rimandare all'asilo Giovinco. Sono stufo di lui non ce la faccio più. Da quando è tornato non è stato UNA dico UNA volta decisivo, anzi è spesso stato assai dannoso. A mio avviso oggi la partita è finita nel momento in cui ha messo piede in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2013)

il campionato non è mai stato in discussione e non lo è tutt'ora, lo vinceranno i gobbi, ma più tardi lo chiudono e meglio è... non voglio che si concentrino solo sulla champions, quella è la mia vera paura, della serie A mi importa poco, 28 o 29 a noi non cambia niente (poi va beh per loro sono 31) noi non li avremo mai 28 scudetti, ma almeno non ne abbiamo rubati i 2/3 come loro

complimenti a Totti, grande sassata


----------



## Sheldon92 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate ragazzi, ma le interviste di Conte dello scorso anno le ricordo solo io?! Diceva che la Champions non era una scusante (giustamente) e che le grandi squadre sono abituate a giocare ogni 3 giorni. Ed ora rilascia queste dichiarazioni e rosicate per il calendario? é proprio "senza Vergogna" (Cit.)


----------



## Butcher (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi, ma le interviste di Conte dello scorso anno le ricordo solo io?! Diceva che la Champions non era una scusante (giustamente) e che le grandi squadre sono abituate a giocare ogni 3 giorni. Ed ora rilascia queste dichiarazioni e rosicate per il calendario? é proprio "senza Vergogna" (Cit.)


Agghiaggiande!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che strano, ora trovano tutte le scuse che per loro erano infondate e ridicole l'anno scorso, quando in pratica la formazione titolare la vedemmo per 5-6 partite

Pagliacci, godrei in una loro caduta ma alla fine faranno il pienone

La differenza nelle partite come quella di ieri la fanno i Totti, i Balotelli.. Non di certo i bimbiminkia come Giovinka


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vedendo l'ingresso di Giovinco ieri ho pensato:è stato valutato più di 20 mln,più di Balotelli.I misteri della vita......


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> in diretta dalla conferenzissima stampa Conde si lamenta del *calendario*!!



l'avevo detto che si lamentava su quello, anche noi lo scorso anno e capitano cosi e forse pure quest'anno, se non gli piace il calendario allora hanno solo da non giocare le coppe ormai e cosi da anni che si lamentano a fare 





juventino ha scritto:


> Conte invece di lamentarsi del calendario pensi a rimandare all'asilo Giovinco. Sono stufo di lui non ce la faccio più. Da quando è tornato non è stato UNA dico UNA volta decisivo, anzi è spesso stato assai dannoso. A mio avviso oggi la partita è finita nel momento in cui ha messo piede in campo.



a me giovinco non dispiace ma non è da grande, nel Parma o squadre non di primissimo livello a me piace.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> La differenza nelle partite come quella di ieri la fanno i Totti, i Balotelli.. Non di certo i bimbiminkia come Giovinka



vero, ma loro pensano a comprare solo centrocampisti...va a finire che prenderanno pure Verratti e in attacco ci saranno i soliti Giovinco-Vucinic-Matri-Quagliarella...peggio per loro


----------



## Canonista (17 Febbraio 2013)

Concordo sempre più con il Times


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> E' da Novembre penso (come minimo) che non giochiamo con la formazione titolare. Vuoi per injuries, vuoi per diffide o altro ma non siamo mai al completo, sempre con i tappabuchi. L'assenza di quel fabbro del Chiello purtroppo pesa.



pensa che noi l'anno scorso avevamo 14 infortunati a partita...non solo i titolari ci mancavano,ma anche le riserve dei titolari..pensa un pò!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Conte dira:Totti andava espulso su fallo di Pirlo, *oppure dirà e ma e colpa del calendario non si puo giocare 3 partite in sette giorni vedrete*


L'ha detto


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> E' da Novembre penso (come minimo) che non giochiamo con la formazione titolare. Vuoi per injuries, vuoi per diffide o altro ma non siamo mai al completo, sempre con i tappabuchi. L'assenza di quel fabbro del Chiello purtroppo pesa.



L'anno scorso avevamo una media di oltre 10 infortuni a partita.Siamo arrivati nel clou della stagione senza Thiago.Con infortuni regolari e non di caratura sesquipedale,vincevamo lo scudetto tranquillamente.L'anno scorso molti tuoi colleghi dicevano che era solo scuse.Mi sa che,vedendo le difficoltà della Juve odierna,si sbagliavano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso avevamo una media di oltre 10 infortuni a partita.Siamo arrivati nel clou della stagione senza Thiago.Con infortuni regolari e non di caratura sesquipedale,vincevamo lo scudetto tranquillamente.L'anno scorso molti tuoi colleghi dicevano che era solo scuse.Mi sa che,vedendo le difficoltà della Juve odierna,si sbagliavano.


Non solo: Conte si è lamentato di aver giocato ogni 3 giorni, quando lo dicevamo noi l'anno passato non era niente per nessuno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha detto



ecco lo sapevo leggo nella mente del gatto


----------



## Marilson (17 Febbraio 2013)

ieri sera ho invitato un amico romanista, di roma, a casa mia a vedere la partita. Non voleva neanche vedersela, prevedendo uan mega goleada dei ladri. Alla fine mi ha ringraziato  
Ho esultato come er più coatto de tor pignattara al gol der capitano


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ho goduto parecchio.


----------



## smallball (17 Febbraio 2013)

gran goal di Totti...complimenti grande prestazione della Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2013)

La storia del calendario come al solito è aria fritta 
La scusa perfetta per gli allenatori

Il Gladbach ha giocato con la Lazio giovedì sera e alle 15.30 ieri era in campo in Bundesliga, meno di 48 ore

La Lazio gioca lunedì  ce le abbiamo solo noi le belinate


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq, seconda sconfitta stagionale dopo una partita di Champions league.

Sapevo che la Champions farebbe male a la Juve, come noi l'anno scorso. E sarà ancora più difficile nelle prossime partite.


----------



## forzajuve (17 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo perso per 3 motivi: 
1- il calendario
2- la mancata espulsione di Totti
3- l ingresso di Giovinco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per 3 motivi:
> *1- il calendario
> 2- la mancata espulsione di Totti*
> 3- l ingresso di Giovinco


----------



## Marilson (17 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per 3 motivi:
> 1- il calendario
> 2- la mancata espulsione di Totti
> 3- l ingresso di Giovinco



non so se godo più per la partita in se o per commenti come questi.


----------



## forzajuve (17 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non so se godo più per la partita in se o per commenti come questi.



Attenti che il derby e alle porte)


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Abbiamo perso per 3 motivi:
> 1- il calendario
> 2- la mancata espulsione di Totti
> 3- l ingresso di Giovinco



4- Effetti psicologici del meteorite caduto in Russia.
Si scherza eh


----------



## Canonista (17 Febbraio 2013)

Io non ho visto la partita, ma dagli highlights, sembrerebbe che la Juve è stata presa a pallonate.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Febbraio 2013)

io ho un odio sviscerale per Pirlo...ma lo avete visto il ********ne....ora sa tirare anche punizioni decisive...con noi ogni morto di papa....lo so non è sportivo....ma ho goduto quando el pupone lo ha "accarezzato"...vorrei proprio vederla la grande Rube senza di lui per tutta la fine della stagione! 
rube rube I HATEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Attenti che il derby e alle porte)



Beh l'inter va in Romania il giorno successivo.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Quando il tuo avversario è il Napoli, vinci tranquillamente lo scudetto anche perdendo 7-8 partite. Non c'è pericolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

come con l'inter dopo calciopoli se non ci siamo noi (la juve era in b e quella risalita faceva pena), non ci sono rivali


----------



## forzajuve (17 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh l'inter va in Romania il giorno successivo.



Cmq tranquilli che non tifero quelle cacche e piu forte di me...tifero per voi cosi fate pressione al Napoli..


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come con l'inter dopo calciopoli se non ci siamo noi (la juve era in b e quella risalita faceva pena), non ci sono rivali


 Beh, quella risalita proprio pena non faceva, malgrado le campagne acquisti da suicidio, tanto è vero che è arrivata 2a e 3a. E mi sembra che neanche il Milan abbia particolarmente brillato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, quella risalita proprio pena non faceva, malgrado le campagne acquisti da suicidio, tanto è vero che è arrivata 2a e 3a. E mi sembra che neanche il Milan abbia particolarmente brillato.



si infatti ho detto che noi non c'eravamo proprio...e voi si è vero che non facevate pena però non potevate infastidire l'inter


----------



## Gre-No-Li (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si infatti ho detto che noi non c'eravamo proprio...e voi si è vero che non facevate pena però non potevate infastidire l'inter


Grazie soprattutto al fenomenale Secco, che ha riempito la squadra di pippe, ciofeche et similia...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Beh era scontato che il Nabbule è tutto parlare ma niente fare.. ma si sà il campionato è finito quando ibra e thiago silva ci hanno salutato.. se l'anno prossimo si fà una squadra come si deve potrebbe essere una lotta a 2 o forse a tre con l'iNDER 3 incomodo..altrimenti nada


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Compriamo *un* centrocampista buono, *un* difensore come si deve e ce lo giochiamo ad armi pari lo scudetto. Già questo organico arriverebbe secondo l'anno venturo ma non so quanto reggerebbe contro la Juventus.


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Compriamo *un* centrocampista buono, *un* difensore come si deve e ce lo giochiamo ad armi pari lo scudetto. Già questo organico arriverebbe secondo l'anno venturo ma non so quanto reggerebbe contro la Juventus.


quoto...un portiere e


----------



## Sheldon92 (18 Febbraio 2013)

tanto per ribadire...


----------



## Brontolo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto la partita, ma dagli highlights, sembrerebbe che la Juve è stata presa a pallonate.



anche a fallacci, se è per questo...più quello di totti su pirlo che quello di de rossi.
in ogni caso. la roma ha giocato meglio.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

dunque non ho visto la partita, visto che la giuve non la guardo mai e mi è bastato il risultato!!

Grande Totti che hai fatto godere tutti l' Italia!!


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> anche a fallacci, se è per questo...più quello di totti su pirlo che quello di de rossi.



Chiacchiere


----------



## Brontolo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Chiacchiere



mi raccomando, cita solo quello che ti fa comodo ...


----------



## Tom! (18 Febbraio 2013)

Partita brutta, sbagliato a mettere in campo chi aveva già giocato.

In ogni caso non mi sembra che questa sia la prima partita che gioca la juve dopo aver giocato in champions.
Non mi sembra che Conte si sia mai lamentato di giocare mercoledì, né di giocare più di altri come invece l'anno scorso facevano Allegri e Mazzarri.
Conte ha fatto notare che è semplicemente assurdo giocare:
Domenica-Campionato
Mercoledì-Champions IN SCOZIA (quindi contate il viaggio)
Sabato di anticipo in campionato

Cioè vi sembra normale un programma del genere? E non venitemi a dire che è così per tutti.


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> mi raccomando, cita solo quello che ti fa comodo ...



Anche Lichsehewhxyxhev andava espulso lo scorso anno, no? 
Ma visto che l'arbitro non fischiava Muntari ha reagito, giustamente aggiungo. 

Mi sembra che anche quest'anno c'era da dare più di un'espulsione ai vostri fabbri. 

Se perdete dovete solo evitare di dare colpe al globo intero (calendario brutto e cattivo compreso), specie dopo le parole del vostro Gesù.
Accettate la sconfitta e pensate alla partita successiva, senza fare telenovela, in modo da fare una figura dignitosa e acquistare credibilità.


----------



## Tom! (18 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche Lichsehewhxyxhev andava espulso lo scorso anno, no?
> Ma visto che l'arbitro non fischiava Muntari ha reagito, giustamente aggiungo.
> 
> Mi sembra che anche quest'anno c'era da dare più di un'espulsione ai vostri fabbri.
> ...



Veramente noi juventini la sconfitta la accettiamo sempre. Semmai siete voi che ve la menate ancora con il gol di muntari al 23esimo del primo tempo quando nello stesso match mexes doveva essere espulso e a matri avevano annullato un gol regolare.

Quest'anno abbiamo perso tantissimi punti per errori arbitrali a cominciare dalla partita milan-juve 1-0 per rigore inesistente di Isla, ma nessuno ha mai creato alibi, abbiamo sempre criticato le prestazioni. Certo quando perdi la semifinale di coppa italia per arbitraggi scandalosi sia all'andata che al ritorno, dopo aver perso buoni 6/7 punti in campionato per colpa degli arbitri, è ovvio che lo fai notare, ma MAI abbiamo creato alibi. Alla juve si commentano le prestazioni, le telenovele le lasciamo agli altri.


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Povere vittime. 
Fortuna che accettate sempre eh.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma parliamoci chiaro, quasi nessun tifoso accetta la sconfitta e accampa le scuse più incredibili...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Partita brutta, sbagliato a mettere in campo chi aveva già giocato.
> 
> In ogni caso non mi sembra che questa sia la prima partita che gioca la juve dopo aver giocato in champions.
> Non mi sembra che Conte si sia mai lamentato di giocare mercoledì, né di giocare più di altri come invece l'anno scorso facevano Allegri e Mazzarri.
> ...



L'anno scorso avete vinto per i nostri impegni in coppa(altrimenti eravate a 15 punti).Conte sarà anche un ottimo coach,ma è un ipocrita nato.Il Napoli ha fatto le stesse partite della Juve in settimana,con una diversa frequenza,ma avendo meno di 3 giorni per preparare la Samp.Basta co ste lamentale,c'avete scassato,con tutto il rispetto parlando.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2013)

è già stato postato ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Veramente noi juventini la sconfitta la accettiamo sempre. Semmai siete voi che ve la menate ancora con il gol di muntari al 23esimo del primo tempo quando nello stesso match mexes doveva essere espulso e a matri avevano annullato un gol regolare.
> 
> Quest'anno abbiamo perso tantissimi punti per errori arbitrali a cominciare dalla partita milan-juve 1-0 per rigore inesistente di Isla, ma nessuno ha mai creato alibi, abbiamo sempre criticato le prestazioni. Certo quando perdi la semifinale di coppa italia per arbitraggi scandalosi sia all'andata che al ritorno, dopo aver perso buoni 6/7 punti in campionato per colpa degli arbitri, è ovvio che lo fai notare, ma MAI abbiamo creato alibi. Alla juve si commentano le prestazioni, le telenovele le lasciamo agli altri.



io rimango convinto che voi per i prossimi 20 anni non dovete parlare di arbitri...sarò ripetitivo ma quello che avete fatto nel Calcio non l'ha fatto nessuno...se lo faceva una squadretta non gli facevano fare neanche la terza categoria


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Partita brutta, sbagliato a mettere in campo chi aveva già giocato.
> 
> In ogni caso non mi sembra che questa sia la prima partita che gioca la juve dopo aver giocato in champions.
> Non mi sembra che Conte si sia mai lamentato di giocare mercoledì, né di giocare più di altri come invece l'anno scorso facevano Allegri e Mazzarri.
> ...


A me sembra, invece, che Conte si sia lamentato...
Ma probabilmente mentre me ne stavo tranquillo a vedere in diretta l'intervista a mediaset premium dormivo.
Bene o male accadeva la stessa cosa a noi l'anno scorso, magari la trasferta era a Londra e non a Glasgow ma non è che il discorso cambi se non in termini di difficoltà dell'incontro.Eppure qualcuno veniva preso per il sedere..."Eh, ma magari noi potessimo giocare la Champions League". "Eh, ma non ci sono svantaggi nel giocare ogni 3 giorni".................
Ok, adesso mi sono andato a vedere il calendario, le date che hai indicato sono sbagliate.
Avete giocato sabato 9 e non domenica, in Scozia martedì 12 e non mercoledì.
Quindi la roba sarà anche assurda, ma capitava anche a noi la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Tom! (18 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] scusa ma infatti non mi sembra che Conte abbia fatto paragoni. Ha semplicemente fatto notare una OGGETTIVA assurdità. Cioè tu giochi in champions durante la settimana e ti fanno fare pure l'anticipo? Ma dai, è assurdo.
Ha detto che non è un alibi, che la squadra ha fatto una pessima prestazione e chi più ne ha ne metta, qual è il problema non ho capito.

Differentemente Allegri e Mazzarri avevano, a questo punto del campionato, già iniziato il tormentone "sì, ma ci sono squadre che giocano di meno e hanno più tempo per preparare la partita", appunto per crearsi alibi, Conte non sta facendo questo ma fa semplicemente notare come sia assurdo dover difendere il coefficiente e poi venire svantaggiati in campionato visto che ti mettono a giocare di anticipo fuoricasa dopo che sei andato IN SCOZIA a giocare la champions durante la settimana.

ps. scusa mi sono imbrogliato sulle date.

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] Pensa ci hanno fatto andare in serie b senza prove, con un processo sommario la cui tesi si sta sgretolando ad ogni processo, in pratica ci hanno preso per il ****. Pensa che colmo sarebbe stato vederci in lega pro.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] scusa ma infatti non mi sembra che Conte abbia fatto paragoni. Ha semplicemente fatto notare una OGGETTIVA assurdità. Cioè tu giochi in champions durante la settimana e ti fanno fare pure l'anticipo? Ma dai, è assurdo.
> Ha detto che non è un alibi, che la squadra ha fatto una pessima prestazione e chi più ne ha ne metta, qual è il problema non ho capito.
> 
> Differentemente Allegri e Mazzarri avevano, a questo punto del campionato, già iniziato il tormentone "sì, ma ci sono squadre che giocano di meno e hanno più tempo per preparare la partita", appunto per crearsi alibi, Conte non sta facendo questo ma fa semplicemente notare come sia assurdo dover difendere il coefficiente e poi venire svantaggiati in campionato visto che ti mettono a giocare di anticipo fuoricasa dopo che sei andato IN SCOZIA a giocare la champions durante la settimana.
> ...



L'anno scorso Conte la pensava diversamente e diceva che le società che si lamentavano del doppio impegno volevano crearsi alibi.Infatti la cosa può anche starci,ma che lo dica lui,mandando al vento ciò che diceva nel passato recente sa d'ipocrisia.Comunque guarda in Inghilterra,giocano addirittura ogni 2 giorni durante le vacanze natalizia.Solo in Italia ci si lamenta sotto tale aspetto.


----------



## Tom! (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso Conte la pensava diversamente e diceva che le società che si lamentavano del doppio impegno volevano crearsi alibi.Infatti la cosa può anche starci,ma che lo dica lui,mandando al vento ciò che diceva nel passato recente sa d'ipocrisia.Comunque guarda in Inghilterra,giocano addirittura ogni 2 giorni durante le vacanze natalizia.Solo in Italia ci si lamenta sotto tale aspetto.



Ma Conte non dice "Noi siamo a 55 punti e la altre ci inseguono però non hanno i nostri stessi impegni quindi è normale che stiamo un po' più vicini alla seconda" (un po' come allegri e mazzarri l'anno scorso insomma), ma semplicemente "abbiamo fatto cag...re e abbiamo sbagliato partita però mi aspetto che ci sia più attenzione ai calendari visto che non è normale giocare di anticipo dopo aver fatto la champions in trasferta". 
Non si è mai lamentato del doppio impegno, a parte che sarebbe stupido a farlo dopo quello che ha dichiarato una decina di mesi fa in risposta al duo Allegri Mazzarri.

Mi sembra sia normale voler tutalare la propria squadra.


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> è già stato postato ?



Quando lo ha fatto ho rischiato di distruggere un bicchiere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] scusa ma infatti non mi sembra che Conte abbia fatto paragoni. Ha semplicemente fatto notare una OGGETTIVA assurdità. Cioè tu giochi in champions durante la settimana e ti fanno fare pure l'anticipo? Ma dai, è assurdo.
> Ha detto che non è un alibi, che la squadra ha fatto una pessima prestazione e chi più ne ha ne metta, qual è il problema non ho capito.
> 
> Differentemente Allegri e Mazzarri avevano, a questo punto del campionato, già iniziato il tormentone "sì, ma ci sono squadre che giocano di meno e hanno più tempo per preparare la partita", appunto per crearsi alibi, Conte non sta facendo questo ma fa semplicemente notare come sia assurdo dover difendere il coefficiente e poi venire svantaggiati in campionato visto che ti mettono a giocare di anticipo fuoricasa dopo che sei andato IN SCOZIA a giocare la champions durante la settimana.
> ...



certo...ma io ho sommato tutto anche la juve dei dopati 94-98


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] scusa ma infatti non mi sembra che Conte abbia fatto paragoni. Ha semplicemente fatto notare una OGGETTIVA assurdità. Cioè tu giochi in champions durante la settimana e ti fanno fare pure l'anticipo? Ma dai, è assurdo.
> Ha detto che non è un alibi, che la squadra ha fatto una pessima prestazione e chi più ne ha ne metta, qual è il problema non ho capito.
> 
> Differentemente Allegri e Mazzarri avevano, a questo punto del campionato, già iniziato il tormentone "sì, ma ci sono squadre che giocano di meno e hanno più tempo per preparare la partita", appunto per crearsi alibi, Conte non sta facendo questo ma fa semplicemente notare come sia assurdo dover difendere il coefficiente e poi venire svantaggiati in campionato visto che ti mettono a giocare di anticipo fuoricasa dopo che sei andato IN SCOZIA a giocare la champions durante la settimana.
> ...


Hai sbagliato il destinatario, problmema di nickname, so che è una cosa folle ma ci sono due utenti con nome estremamente simile tranne che per una semplice "s"  Andrea89,che sarei io, ed Andreas89 
Sulle date ho precisato tempo dopo perché mi sembrava strano il fatto che tra la gara di campionato e quella di champions fossero passati solo due giorni e non tre 
Sostanzialmente il problema è che Conte l'anno passato faceva sembrare poco rilevante il giocare ogni 3 giorni quando invece sappiamo bene tutti che con così tante partite ravvicinate si sprecano preziose energie mentali e fisiche e che spesso fanno perdere punti preziosi in campionato.Poi l'assurdità del calendario è innegabile, ma qua credo che il il tutto sia deciso dalle tv...pagano e pretendono di poter far vedere quasi quotidianamente una delle big.


----------



## Tom! (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato il destinatario, problmema di nickname, so che è una cosa folle ma ci sono due utenti con nome estremamente simile tranne che per una semplice "s"  Andrea89,che sarei io, ed Andreas89
> Sulle date ho precisato tempo dopo perché mi sembrava strano il fatto che tra la gara di campionato e quella di champions fossero passati solo due giorni e non tre
> Sostanzialmente il problema è che Conte l'anno passato faceva sembrare poco rilevante il giocare ogni 3 giorni quando invece sappiamo bene tutti che con così tante partite ravvicinate si sprecano preziose energie mentali e fisiche e che spesso fanno perdere punti preziosi in campionato.Poi l'assurdità del calendario è innegabile, ma qua credo che il il tutto sia deciso dalle tv...pagano e pretendono di poter far vedere quasi quotidianamente una delle big.



Beh giocare ogni tre giorni è una bella differenza. Certo l'anno scorso dava per scontato che se parteci alla champions devi essere attrezzato per farlo senza stare lì a sbattertela giustificando insuccessi, cosa che comunque non sta facendo.
Ci tenevo a precisarlo perché ovviamente Conte dopo dopato, scommettitore ora era diventato pure un ipocrita che si smentisce a distanza di mesi, quando in realtà sta dicendo tutt'altro.

Tanti complimenti alla roma che ha una squadra con un grande potenziale, e ce l'ha messa tutta meritando di vincere (certo Totti andava espulso però la prestazione globale era comunque quella).
ps. cambiate nick D:


[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] questa cosa era quotata a 1.001


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Beh giocare ogni tre giorni è una bella differenza. Certo l'anno scorso dava per scontato che se parteci alla champions devi essere attrezzato per farlo senza stare lì a sbattertela giustificando insuccessi, cosa che comunque non sta facendo.
> Ci tenevo a precisarlo perché ovviamente Conte dopo dopato, scommettitore ora era diventato pure un ipocrita che si smentisce a distanza di mesi, quando in realtà sta dicendo tutt'altro.
> 
> Tanti complimenti alla roma che ha una squadra con un grande potenziale, e ce l'ha messa tutta meritando di vincere (certo Totti andava espulso però la prestazione globale era comunque quella).
> ...


Sul fatto che Allegri abbia marciato troppo su sta cosa come su altre ti dò ragione.
Secondo me è uno dei motivi che ha portato al pessimo finale della scorsa stagione...


----------



## Brontolo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Anche Lichsehewhxyxhev andava espulso lo scorso anno, no?
> Ma visto che l'arbitro non fischiava Muntari ha reagito, giustamente aggiungo.
> 
> Mi sembra che anche quest'anno c'era da dare più di un'espulsione ai vostri fabbri.
> ...


e infatti ho anche scritto chiaramente che la roma ha giocato meglio...ma se ti fermi a leggere la prima di due righe, allora i problemi sono tuoi.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Febbraio 2013)

Più che mandarvi in b o in lega pro dovevano radiarvi


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

E giustamente quando le cose non vi vanno bene cambiate discorso.

Invertite le righe sulla maglia di 90 gradi, almeno vi riconoscono.


----------



## Tom! (19 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> E giustamente quando le cose non vi vanno bene cambiate discorso.
> 
> Invertite le righe sulla maglia di 90 gradi, almeno vi riconoscono.



Canonista abbi pazienza ma tu non stai argomentando niente, i tuoi messaggi sono solo un misto di insulti e provocazioni varie. Sinceramente non so nemmeno a cosa tu ti stia riferendo, però se leggi noi "dell'altra sponda" stiamo argomentando con le nostre opinioni e fatti, in traquillità.

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] : di più, radiati per sempre e divieto di iscrivere un club denominandolo con all'interno le lettere "J,V,E" tutte insieme.
E' il minimo visto che ....visto che... Moggi...ehm...la triade....ehm....COMPRATO GLI ARBITRI!1!!1!!!1! (cit.)


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non ti senti ridicolo neanche un po'?


----------



## Tom! (19 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma non ti senti ridicolo neanche un po'?



A dire la verità no, però magari se mi argomenti un po' ne parliamo! Sennò che senso ha il forum!


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

Argomentare? Da quando c'è bisogno di argomentare per darvi dei ladri?

Ho già le pelotas girate, ma se vuoi patteggiamo, così non mi scassi più.


----------



## Tom! (19 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Argomentare? Da quando c'è bisogno di argomentare per darvi dei ladri?
> 
> Ho già le pelotas girate, ma se vuoi patteggiamo, così non mi scassi più.



Nono, non mi aspetto da certi elementi argomentazioni. Si sa che chi fa certe affemazioni (le tue) parla per partito preso senza conoscenza dei fatti.
Si stava parlando in traquillità, non c'era bisogno di intervenire se non volevi discutere!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Nono, non mi aspetto da certi elementi argomentazioni. Si sa che chi fa certe affemazioni (le tue) parla per partito preso senza conoscenza dei fatti.





Canonista ha scritto:


> Argomentare? Da quando c'è bisogno di argomentare per darvi dei ladri?
> 
> Ho già le pelotas girate, ma se vuoi patteggiamo, così non mi scassi più.


 [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] e [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Riportiamo la discussione su toni accettabili.


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)




----------

